# Sarah Palin and makeup



## jardinaires (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a thought

Has anyone noticed that her foundation is quite dark and her neck is quite light

and her cheeks are always way too contoured...? 

I don't know if I'm the only one....


----------



## Norwaygirl (Oct 4, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah, I definitely noticed the cheeks!!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah I noticed it too.


----------



## yoyie (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah i agree, way to much with the cheeks...


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 4, 2008)

I want to throw her a 182, and show her how to buff out the contour color!


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 4, 2008)

LMAO i just noticed it .. some one help this women please


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 4, 2008)

lol u guys!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

Doesn't she have her own tanning bed? lawlz


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2008)

I remember watching the debate the other night and thinking "WTF is up with her cheek color?" She definitely needs to blend or invest in a color that is more flattering on her skintone. Instead, it just looks like a bad job with bronzer or really dark blush.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 4, 2008)

lol! i noticed this too during the debate! I wondered if she did herself or had help..


----------



## lipshock (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I don't see anything wrong with Palin's makeup.  :]  Her cheek contour definitely could be blended more but sometimes when going on television you need to go heavy handed on the makeup because it can get washed out and look non-existent when it translates over.  I am actually a big fan of her makeup.


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^I agree, I actually thought it was flattering.  But, how funny is it that we were all eyeballing her makeup?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

I honestly liked her make-up and hair color....Yeah us girls check out the girls...It's what we do!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 4, 2008)

Ummm, I didn't think anything of it until it was mentioned here.  I don't think it's so bad, though.  It is TV makeup, so yeah...it's laid on a little thick.  I did find it interesting how she looked in different cameras, though.  Some had the softening filters on them, and others didn't.


----------



## preciouscharm (Oct 4, 2008)

HAHA oh my i guess we cant help but looking at the makeup


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 4, 2008)

hahaha!!! you guys are so funny!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 4, 2008)

I think she looks good, blush is a little harsh but we all have our beauty crimes.

As for the debate i think she did a good job, but after 30 minutes i found her repeating things over and over like a well programmed machine..  well at least she can memorize things quickly!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not too fond of the cheek color, but I've never noticed her foundation being too dark, her bone structure is to die for though, so she could def. take on a lighter blush! I'm just glad she_ wears_ makeup lol


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

I have always noticed her makeup. Her lips are always so glossy


----------



## franimal (Oct 4, 2008)

I generally like her makeup. Her lack of blending could use a little help. She obviously has a makeup artist when she is on TV, so people shouldn't necessarily blame her. I think she is a very attractive woman regardless. Did anyone notice Biden's makeup during the debates? You could tell his scalp was pink but his face was more orange. That man looks awful in High Def.


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_That man looks awful in High Def._

 






Ok, that line is so damn funny.  I don't know why, but I love it.  Can you imagine the headlines?  "Biden looks awful in High Def."  That just made my night.

I don't have high def, but I could tell that his t.v. makeup was a bit jacked up.  Even on my ghetto analog....


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I guess I'm in the minority, but I don't see anything wrong with Palin's makeup.  :]  Her cheek contour definitely could be blended more but sometimes when going on television you need to go heavy handed on the makeup because it can get washed out and look non-existent when it translates over.  I am actually a big fan of her makeup._

 
ha thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 5, 2008)

I noticed her contouring during the debate.  Im not a big fan of her or her makeup.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

She needs something a bit softer I think....


----------



## kimmy (Oct 5, 2008)

alot of people, especially in the media, have been talking trash on her appearance lately. i don't know why when a woman steps on the scene, everyone's worried more about her makeup than what she's got to say. :\


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_alot of people, especially in the media, have been talking trash on her appearance lately. i don't know why when a woman steps on the scene, everyone's worried more about her makeup than what she's got to say. :\_

 
agreed, and anxious about that myself. i could say many things, and go on, but i'll keep my opinions on the above and well spoken point short, and sweet:

because we live in a patriarchal society where "given few role models in the world, women seek them out on the screen and the glossy page...this pattern, which leaves out women as individuals, extends from high culture to popular mythology. Men look at women, Women watch themselves being looked at. This determines not only the relations of men to women, but the relation of women to themselves." (The Beauty Myth: How Images of Beauty Are Used Against Women, Naomi Wolf, pg. 58)

i don't agree with her political views. a single instance? i found myself laughing aloud when she responded to the proposition of gay marriage with some babble that amounted to "no, but hey they'll still have contract rights." gee, thanks, i didn't realize that the freedom to contract might be affected by my sexual orientation. i saw that, and many other things that she said, as evasive and moronic methods by which to avoid stating the true platform or agenda.

one more thing, it makes my skin crawl whenever she is referred to as a "pistol waving feminist." i really can't believe the world sometimes. for me, and many others i am hopeful and sure, feminism is defined as "the end of sexist oppression," a simple, reduced, yet all encompassing motto from 'feminism for everybody' by bell hooks (which i think is a must read for ALL)

anyway, to respond to the original poster lol: i don't like the makeup, but did get a kick out of her hair. good color job.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 6, 2008)

Honestly, I think this woman looks amazing.  I have never noticed her blush being really harsh or anything significant with color differences.  Lighting plays a lot with the look of her m/up. She may have it like that to show up from a distance in pictures.  I don't know.  It's possible that she does need to blend something here or there.  I really haven't paid a lot of attention to it.   I can tell you this - she does not wear m/up anything like I do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ha, I could never be in politics.  The media would be on me like lint.  I can hear the media now...

"Who does SparklingWaves think she is wearing that Silver glitter on her nails? I guess. She must think she is on the dance floor somewhere.  Ha ha

She is wearing an extremely dark plum lipstick today. Is she wanting to be a vampire?

Oh, my! Did you see her flaming bright fuchsia lip gloss during the last debate? That was so over the top.  She reminds me of Bozo the clown."...

Let her and all the other women in politics & media deal with that type of craziness.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL I think her makeup's a bit jacked, but then, women in politics usually have it rough when it comes to makeup.  Wear too much, and you're portrayed a sex kitten that isn't taken seriously, wear too little, and you're portrayed as a frump that no one wants to listen to anyway.   That said, girlfriend needs to chill on that bronzer-cheek contour combo.  Maybe a soft peach blush?  I'm not wild about the hair highlights either


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_alot of people, especially in the media, have been talking trash on her appearance lately. i don't know why when a woman steps on the scene, everyone's worried more about her makeup than what she's got to say. :\_

 
i don't care that she's a woman, a lot of the things she's had to say i disagree with. i noticed her makeup sort of randomly once, after already having plenty of knowledge about her opinions and stances on things. i agree with you though, a lot of women lose credit for the things they have to say and have more weight put on the fact that they should wear skirt-suits with shoulderpads, a sensible hairstyle and a strong lipcolor to make their face say "i have something to say". it's very sad.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ummm, I didn't think anything of it until it was mentioned here.  I don't think it's so bad, though.  It is TV makeup, so yeah...it's laid on a little thick.  I did find it interesting how she looked in different cameras, though.  Some had the softening filters on them, and others didn't._

 
yes, It is TV makeup (totally different than what we use everyday) and there is a 99% chance she does not do her own makeup for these events. 

So we can't really blame her for looking silly.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm much more worried about what she has to say than her makeup, although I did notice it, because some of the things she stands for are disturbing.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 6, 2008)

what exactly is so disturbing, if I may ask


----------



## lovekrumpet (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_what exactly is so disturbing, if I may ask_

 

I know this was not directed at me, but I take the same stance in terms of finding some of what she says to be disturbing. For one - She claims to be for "women's rights" and yet, when she was mayor of Wasilla, she had rape victims paying for their own rape kits to inspect them with(which can cost $500 and up). This victimized the rape victim a second time. 
She has stated repeatedly that abortion should be outlawed. If a 15 year old is raped by her father, she should have to bear that child (she said this in one of the Katie Couric interviews). She says that she would council women to "choose" life, when in fact she would like to see Roe V. Wade overturned so there would be no "choice" about it. 
She makes very little sense and can only barely manage to bring together an entire sentence that is grammatically correct. 
She claims that her lack of experience will bring new life to Washington, yet at the same time she says that Obama would be a bad presidential choice because of his lack of experience. 
She fired a librarian who refused to ban a book on homosexuality (that viewed it in a favorable light). She fired the boss of her sister's ex-husband because he refused to fire him after they got a divorce. 
She thinks that dinosaurs and humans walked the earth at the same time and wants this to be taught in public schools. 
She is against GLBTQ rights, though she says she "tolerates" them. I'm sorry, but as a member of the GLBTQ community, I don't want to be "tolerated". I want to be treated like any other person you would meet on the street, with respect, dignity, and kindness.

---- 
Here endeth the rant of why I will be voting for Obama/Biden as soon as early voting begins in my area. 



Also - I find her to generally have a pleasing fashion/hair/makeup thing going on. But I can't stand her stupid crown tease or the harsh contour.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_what exactly is so disturbing, if I may ask_

 
Lovekrumpet has already said everything that I was going to say, but I meant the victim having to pay for the rape kit as the most disturbing. It seems so backward to me that a victim has to pay for something. Make the rapist pay.

Anyway this is off topic but she answered it exactly as I would have.

So, she is good looking, I'm just not a fan of the style of her makeup.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Sarah Palin is gorgeous... but i also want to see if tina fay's makeup-- if she overdid the contouring to play on palin's makeup. haha.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 6, 2008)

Since we're on the subject, did anyone see this Pitbull Mom lipstick? Seriously they made lipstick after that played out joke she always uses. No thanks, plus I don't know what's more offensive, a hockey mom or calling yourself a pitbull. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- I appreciated the gender issues that were raised a few posts back, as I am currently taking a few Women's Studies course, and reading a huggeee ass feminist book (like 700 pages!) called Madwoman in the Attic - interesting read. HOWEVER, I don't think she or anyone else should complain about any one fussing over the fact that she's a woman - this election has been one of the most diverse - black, mormon, women, etc. - and all have and will be judged accordingly by some people, so she and her peeps need to suck it up and accept that it comes with the territory of putting yourself out there. People will jab at any "weakness" they see. Do I agree with it? No, but I hate when people play the victim card and act like they're the only one who ever had someone say something mean. But honestly if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekrumpet* 

 
_I know this was not directed at me, but I take the same stance in terms of finding some of what she says to be disturbing. For one - She claims to be for "women's rights" and yet, when she was mayor of Wasilla, she had rape victims paying for their own rape kits to inspect them with(which can cost $500 and up). This victimized the rape victim a second time. 
She has stated repeatedly that abortion should be outlawed. If a 15 year old is raped by her father, she should have to bear that child (she said this in one of the Katie Couric interviews). She says that she would council women to "choose" life, when in fact she would like to see Roe V. Wade overturned so there would be no "choice" about it. 
She makes very little sense and can only barely manage to bring together an entire sentence that is grammatically correct. 
She claims that her lack of experience will bring new life to Washington, yet at the same time she says that Obama would be a bad presidential choice because of his lack of experience. 
She fired a librarian who refused to ban a book on homosexuality (that viewed it in a favorable light). She fired the boss of her sister's ex-husband because he refused to fire him after they got a divorce. 
She thinks that dinosaurs and humans walked the earth at the same time and wants this to be taught in public schools. 
*She is against GLBTQ rights, though she says she "tolerates" them. I'm sorry, but as a member of the GLBTQ community, I don't want to be "tolerated". I want to be treated like any other person you would meet on the street, with respect, dignity, and kindness.*

---- 
Here endeth the rant of why I will be voting for Obama/Biden as soon as early voting begins in my area. 



Also - I find her to generally have a pleasing fashion/hair/makeup thing going on. But I can't stand her stupid crown tease or the harsh contour._

 
Isn't Obama against Gay marriage as well?


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 7, 2008)

Barack Obama on Gay and Lesbian Rights - Where does Barack Obama Stand for Gays and Lesbians

just found this article, thought it was interesting. obama is against gay marriage but "he said he would support civil unions between gay and lesbian couples, as well as letting individual states determine if marriage between gay and lesbian couples should be legalized.."

what's the difference? seems like semantics to ease the right wing. i have a boyfriend, but it kind of makes me want to enter into a civil union with a woman.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I think she would be pretty if she went a bit more natural too....But its her politics I am concerned about.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekrumpet* 

 
_I know this was not directed at me, but I take the same stance in terms of finding some of what she says to be disturbing. For one - She claims to be for "women's rights" and yet, when she was mayor of Wasilla, she had rape victims paying for their own rape kits to inspect them with(which can cost $500 and up). This victimized the rape victim a second time. 
She has stated repeatedly that abortion should be outlawed. If a 15 year old is raped by her father, she should have to bear that child (she said this in one of the Katie Couric interviews). She says that she would council women to "choose" life, when in fact she would like to see Roe V. Wade overturned so there would be no "choice" about it. 
She makes very little sense and can only barely manage to bring together an entire sentence that is grammatically correct. 
She claims that her lack of experience will bring new life to Washington, yet at the same time she says that Obama would be a bad presidential choice because of his lack of experience. 
She fired a librarian who refused to ban a book on homosexuality (that viewed it in a favorable light). She fired the boss of her sister's ex-husband because he refused to fire him after they got a divorce. 
She thinks that dinosaurs and humans walked the earth at the same time and wants this to be taught in public schools. 
*She is against GLBTQ rights, though she says she "tolerates" them. I'm sorry, but as a member of the GLBTQ community, I don't want to be "tolerated". I want to be treated like any other person you would meet on the street, with respect, dignity, and kindness.*

---- 
Here endeth the rant of why I will be voting for Obama/Biden as soon as early voting begins in my area. 



Also - I find her to generally have a pleasing fashion/hair/makeup thing going on. But I can't stand her stupid crown tease or the harsh contour._

 
As it should be! A lot of times when this topic comes up, I feel SOME people against Gay Marriage/Rights refer to members of the GLBTQ community as if they were subhuman. I am not referring to anyone on this board, just society in general.  It pisses me off.

To get back on topic, I can't stop looking at her lipliner.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_Barack Obama on Gay and Lesbian Rights - Where does Barack Obama Stand for Gays and Lesbians

just found this article, thought it was interesting. obama is against gay marriage but "he said he would support civil unions between gay and lesbian couples, as well as letting individual states determine if marriage between gay and lesbian couples should be legalized.."

what's the difference? seems like semantics to ease the right wing. i have a boyfriend, but it kind of makes me want to enter into a civil union with a woman._

 
hmm can i be married to my husband and have a civil union w/ Tina Fey on the side? She is amazing, lol.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha ha, I noticed it too!

Blend baby, Blend!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## sarahk816 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so glad other people agree, she needs to lay off the blush/contouring and look a little more natural.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry Ladies,
 But her makeup, hairstyle, style of glasses and clothing all look dated and low budget! I can't believe people think she looks great...scary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Her belief system and her look are ALL WRONG!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Oct 7, 2008)

I was watching the debate in a college dorm with an even ratio of men and women, and when she started talking, I was snickering to myself because of her cheek colors... and then one of the guys asked me why her face looked so wierd.. hahaha I love it.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_Barack Obama on Gay and Lesbian Rights - Where does Barack Obama Stand for Gays and Lesbians

just found this article, thought it was interesting. obama is against gay marriage but "he said he would support civil unions between gay and lesbian couples, as well as letting individual states determine if marriage between gay and lesbian couples should be legalized.."

what's the difference? seems like semantics to ease the right wing. i have a boyfriend, but it kind of makes me want to enter into a civil union with a woman._

 
But isn't supposed to be a separation of church and state? SUPPOSED! lol Seems to me that he is leaving the 'marriage' thing to the churches or states. Either way I'm pro-gay marriage, however I think the government can only guarantee rights, not the definition of marriage.

I hope that came out alright.


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I generally like her makeup. Her lack of blending could use a little help. She obviously has a makeup artist when she is on TV, so people shouldn't necessarily blame her. I think she is a very attractive woman regardless. Did anyone notice Biden's makeup during the debates? You could tell his scalp was pink but his face was more orange. That man looks awful in High Def._

 
Agreed about Biden looking bad in high def!! His face was so splotchy with pink and orange!! Tonight, however, Tom Brokaw looks airbrushed like no  other in hd and even appears to have a little blush on...


----------



## liv (Oct 8, 2008)

She's really dated looking, her hair, makeup, everything.  

And I notice these things because what she has to say makes me want to vomit with rage, so I have to tune it out somehow.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joshuasebastien* 

 
_Agreed about Biden looking bad in high def!! His face was so splotchy with pink and orange!! Tonight, however, Tom Brokaw looks airbrushed like no  other in hd and even appears to have a little blush on..._

 

I don't have high def.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 8, 2008)

Well apparently, McCain is quite the pretty boy himself! According to this article, he spent $5000 on makeup! lol. He hired some American Idol MUA, and from the photo in the article looks like she's using a lil MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love a 72 yr old man who spends more on MAC than me?


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_She's really dated looking, her hair, makeup, everything.  

And I notice these things because what she has to say makes me want to vomit with rage, so I have to tune it out somehow._

 
Let's face it though, most politicians look pretty dinosaur-esque, at least the high level ones. LOL


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_Barack Obama on Gay and Lesbian Rights - Where does Barack Obama Stand for Gays and Lesbians

just found this article, thought it was interesting. obama is against gay marriage but "he said he would support civil unions between gay and lesbian couples, as well as letting individual states determine if marriage between gay and lesbian couples should be legalized.."

what's the difference? seems like semantics to ease the right wing. i have a boyfriend, but it kind of makes me want to enter into a civil union with a woman._

 

It's pandering. I absolutely loathe it. "Sure, I support your right to be in a relationship. Just don't taint my pure heterosexual relationship by having the nerve to call yours the same thing I call mine."


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 9, 2008)

When I was watching the VP debates, all I could think was "Who let you walk out in front of all those cameras with those horrible dark brown-orange cheeks?"


----------



## creoloeprincess (Oct 9, 2008)

this womans makeup is terrible her contour isnt blended and the color is too dark but i feel sry for her she's dumb i think her nickname should be CARIBOU BARBIE haha because caribou live in alaska


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_But isn't supposed to be a separation of church and state? SUPPOSED! lol Seems to me that he is leaving the 'marriage' thing to the churches or states. Either way I'm pro-gay marriage, however I think the government can only guarantee rights, not the definition of marriage.

I hope that came out alright._

 
That's exactly what it means... Biden said it during the VP debate and Palin said she agreed...

Marriage is honestly a religious institution therefore it would be acknowledged in that forum... As far as civil liberties, if they were to deny couples that, then I would see a reason to take issue with the statement.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_That's exactly what it means... Biden said it during the VP debate and Palin said she agreed...

Marriage is honestly a religious institution therefore it would be acknowledged in that forum... As far as civil liberties, if they were to deny couples that, then I would see a reason to take issue with the statement._

 
Marriage in the US is a civil institution, not a religious one.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Let's face it though, most politicians look pretty dinosaur-esque, at least the high level ones. LOL_

 
Yea but unlike most politicians, she seems to be trying, but in allll the wrong ways! lol. I mean yes, Hillary Clinton and Janet Reno are not the most attractive women, but they aren't even trying! This chick needs to be updated on what's still in fashion in the lower 48, and that it's not the 1984 Miss Alaska Pageant anymore. Since I live in AK half the year, I know from personal experience that it can be extremely outdated sometimes (like picking up food off the shelf at the grocery store that expired 2 yrs ago!).


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I would be safe to say at this point the very last thing she is worried about is her makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 11, 2008)

I found this article on another forum and thought it sort of fit here. I think it's ridiculous.

TIME: Women who don't support Palin are just jealous little girls - Feministing


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_alot of people, especially in the media, have been talking trash on her appearance lately. i don't know why when a woman steps on the scene, everyone's worried more about her makeup than what she's got to say. :\_

 
True! I don't agree with Sarah Palin's ideas, but why is everyone worried about her being a hockey mom, her makeup, etc. They all wear makeup! I've seen Bill Clinton in person without makeup and he looks odd.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 11, 2008)

Oops, double.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_THANK YOU!!! I don't agree with Sarah Palin's ideas, but why is everyone worried about her being a hockey mom, her makeup, etc. They all wear makeup! I've seen Bill Clinton in person without makeup and he looks odd._

 

I don't think people are persay "WORRIED" about her makeup...This is a makeup site so women watch women and they observe and critique their makeup just as we do women in magazines, etc.. She just happens to be in the news right now so that is who people are watching...I have seen people comment on a variety of stars and their makeup, Rihanna, Megan Fox etc.... Not sure about most but I dont normally look at male figures on TV to observe their makeup because I'm sure I won't get many pointers for mine by looking at Bill Clinton's or another male politician or celebrity...However I might be wrong maybe Bill will wear a killer blush that I just have to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Isn't that why we all, including you come to this site...Because we like looking at and using makeup? When you post a fotd it is going to be critiqued...She is posting her fotd on TV and in magazines..why would people not comment on it. As far as her being a Hockey Mom..who cares...I'm a Soccer Mom, Football Mom, BB Mom, Karate Kid Mom ...and I'm sure the other mothers wonder why in the hell I come to watch my son all made up..But that's their opinion and I don't care. People only comment on her being a Hockey Mom because thats all she seems to talk about...No one cared ...she is the one that made it public knowledge in order to potray herself as a everyday Mom like everyone else. I think people in the news keep going on about it because..when you ask her about the state of the economy...Somehow she manages to throw in the fact that she is a Hockey Mom, Joe 6-Pack..okay and that answers the question about the economy how??


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 12, 2008)

omg her contouring...
I can't concentrate on debates when cheeks look like that!


----------



## PMBG83 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah the cheeks were the first thing I noticed about her. Looks like she went to work with an actual chisel and hammer. For some reason her signature little hair updo makes me giggle, not sure why though. I do like her glasses for her face shape though.


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_omg her contouring...
I can't concentrate on debates when cheeks look like that!_

 

Lol I agree


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Irony: is when I have seen some FOTDs - that look worse than her makeup - from some of the posters here who say they hate her makeup._

 
Well, not taking it personally because I wasn't one of the ones who said I hated her makeup...For that matter..I must have missed the HATE posts. I never saw that word mentioned but I will go back and re-read just in case, I honestly do read here and there.

*But anywho...For the members that you said have had worst fotd looks posted here than Sarah Palin had..*
*I guess it's a good thing they are not going on National TV any time soon. T**hey normally do post their fotd for CC's...Maybe Sarah should have posted hers here for CC prior to going on National TV??   Maybe she would have made different makeup choices ....Hummmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Re-Read the posts...Nope not a mention of the word Hate in any posts.


----------



## user79 (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's not make this subject personal, there is no need for catty comments. Please remain curteous.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that she doesn't have a clue about makeup.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2008)

She doesn't have to have a clue about makeup.
She pays someone for that.
unfortunately, that person's not doing a great job. :/


----------



## PMBG83 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *creoloeprincess* 

 
_this womans makeup is terrible her contour isnt blended and the color is too dark but i feel sry for her she's dumb i think her nickname should be CARIBOU BARBIE haha because caribou live in alaska
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly. Ive found alot of what shes says silly/dumb. The little hair do kinda makes me want to gargle glass.


----------



## slipnslide (Oct 14, 2008)

There are plenty of female senators and representatives with more experience than Sarah Palin that the McCain administration could have chosen if they were really serious about her having any kind of say in government. They chose Palin because she fits the "Joe 6-pack" mentality and people who don't understand the importance of hard work, good schooling, and common sense everywhere will vote for her.

The reason why I'm critical of Palin's image is that that is all there is to her. Karl Rove and company have created her to sell us their policy. It's just her image, that's what they're trying to sell voters on: where she's from, what she wears, what her kids are like, instead of what she's done or believes. It's like they're selling us toothpaste or car insurance and I hate it. I hate that they assume Americans will vote for her just because she is a woman. She's a cartoon, at this point. She's a pretty package to shove the war down our throats for four more years, because we're tired of ugly old men doing it.
I wish we could go back to debates on the radio, stop focusing on who looks at what camera when and who looks nervous or upset. Can you speak!? Are you a good orator and a decent debater? If not, why do you think you're even good enough to represent me? Can you tell me why you think you can represent women, or anyone else for that matter? I know how to be cute and coy and never answer a question, I've been to a nightclub before. Impress me with how NOT like me at all you are, and that will be a start to what I would imagine someone would have to be like to help run a country. 

Also, thank you, whoever Palin's makeup artist is, for giving me a great idea for a zombie themed Halloween costume.


----------



## Nox (Oct 14, 2008)

Honestly, I did not even notice her makeup at all, what catches my attention is the nonesense that comes out of her mouth.  I agree with what Kimmy said about focusing on women's appearances more than their content of character.  Okay, so her application technique is a little bit 90's.  It works for her, that's the way she likes it, end of story.

Every makeup wearer has little quirks or styles that other would go "eww" at too, so don't be hatin' on Palin's makeup.  If anything, other ladies need to take tips from her about not being afraid to use a little color <*cough* _Janet Reno_ *cough cough* _Condi Rice_>


----------



## Rennah (Oct 20, 2008)

Check these out:
(same article, different sources)
» Blog Archive » M.A.C COSMETICS CASTS ITS VOTE ON THE WHITE HOUSE MAKEUP TRENDS 
M·A·C COSMETICS CASTS ITS VOTE ON THE WHITE HOUSE


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Generally, I like Palin's makeup. When I watch her on tv, I've always thought it's so nice to be able to look at something attractive while I have to endure this 2 hour political debate of he said - she said! Until this post, I realized that she probably could use a little blending tut! Anyone?! Otherwise, I think she's a doll!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *creoloeprincess* 

 
_this womans makeup is terrible her contour isnt blended and the color is too dark but i feel sry for her she's dumb i think her nickname should be CARIBOU BARBIE haha because caribou live in alaska
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She's dumb?
Really.
Hm.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 20, 2008)

Biden's Botox - Featured Picture on BuzzFeed

Botoxed Biden — how cosmetic docs helped Democratic debater - In Your Face - OCRegister.com

My husband was saying, "What's wrong with that man's forehead?  It's too smooth."    He is not into all the perfect makeup stuff, but he does notice faces that do not move and jacked up teeth.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 20, 2008)

Personally, I think the candidates need to be behind a screen now.  This way they can be judged fairly on what they are saying.   The candidates will not go to extremes of putting Botox in their face to look better either & some viewers will not be distracted by something as frivolous as makeup.  All this is just illustrating how vain our society is getting.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2008)

My God.  Seriously.  Every little thing about this woman is being torn to shreds.  

Personally, I don't judge a politician's message on how their skin looks.  

I like her glasses.  Her hair is fine.  Her personal appearance is appropriate to her age, the position she holds and the position she is seeking.


----------



## glinda666 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive noticed that a lot of the men covering the debates have such dark foundation that they have white ears! Even my husband was laughing at it! lol


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL I have been talking crap about Palin's makeup for weeks to my bf! her cheeks are sooo bad! it's obviously intentional..only I don't get why?


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 23, 2008)

Her makeup...now that you guys have mentioned it, is a little heavy, but I think she always looks nice. I love the hair too!


----------



## Rennah (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My God. Seriously. Every little thing about this woman is being torn to shreds. 

Personally, I don't judge a politician's message on how their skin looks. 

I like her glasses. Her hair is fine. Her personal appearance is appropriate to her age, the position she holds and the position she is seeking._

 
I like her glasses too... they are very similar to mine!

I don't think there is anything wrong at all about her makeup, hair, or clothes! She looks great!

It's TV makeup, I'm sure she doesn't wear that much in real life!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekrumpet* 

 
_I know this was not directed at me, but I take the same stance in terms of finding some of what she says to be disturbing. For one - She claims to be for "women's rights" and yet, when she was mayor of Wasilla, she had rape victims paying for their own rape kits to inspect them with(which can cost $500 and up). This victimized the rape victim a second time. 
She has stated repeatedly that abortion should be outlawed. If a 15 year old is raped by her father, she should have to bear that child (she said this in one of the Katie Couric interviews). She says that she would council women to "choose" life, when in fact she would like to see Roe V. Wade overturned so there would be no "choice" about it. 
She makes very little sense and can only barely manage to bring together an entire sentence that is grammatically correct. 
She claims that her lack of experience will bring new life to Washington, yet at the same time she says that Obama would be a bad presidential choice because of his lack of experience. 
She fired a librarian who refused to ban a book on homosexuality (that viewed it in a favorable light). She fired the boss of her sister's ex-husband because he refused to fire him after they got a divorce. 
She thinks that dinosaurs and humans walked the earth at the same time and wants this to be taught in public schools. 
She is against GLBTQ rights, though she says she "tolerates" them. I'm sorry, but as a member of the GLBTQ community, I don't want to be "tolerated". I want to be treated like any other person you would meet on the street, with respect, dignity, and kindness.

---- 
Here endeth the rant of why I will be voting for Obama/Biden as soon as early voting begins in my area. 



Also - I find her to generally have a pleasing fashion/hair/makeup thing going on. But I can't stand her stupid crown tease or the harsh contour._

 
food for thought...

snopes.com: Books Banned by Sarah Palin


FactCheck.org: Did Sarah Palin make rape victims pay for their own rape kits?

Just a things to consider, there are other's out there as well, but some things needed to be righted. 

Her veiws on abortion are that of a pro choice person, she made hers. I can't fault her for what she thinks is correct. Ain't gonna change the law... but whatevs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, IMHO both candidates are lying politicians.. you have to decide what is the issue that most affects you and yours to make a decision. I've made mine, and none of them have to do with Sarah Palin. 

My son, who is 8, in thier mock election at school is so frustrated.. He is writing in Ron Paul... Good Boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and.. what color would you think best describes what Sarah is wearing most often? I have a friend who is going as her for Halloween, and wants to know....


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

  There are only 11 days left in the U.S. presidential race and you might think most campaign funding was already been spent on advertising, consultants, etc. So would it surprise you to find out Sarah Palin’s makeup artist is paid more than anyone else?
The Republican party (GOP) spent nearly $150,000 for Palin’s clothing and accessories for her and her family. Palin's expensive taste has put her in the face of heavy criticism from within the GOP, as well as from media. Now, there is another story that seems equally damaging to McCain’s campaign. 

Amy Strozzi, the traveling makeup artist for Governor Sarah Palin, was the highest paid member in McCain’s campaign according to a new report filed by GOP with the Federal Election Commission on Thursday night. 

Strozzi earned more than chief foreign policy adviser Randy Scheunemann, and more than senior communications staff member Nicolle Wallace, both important members of McCain’s team. 

Strozzi is an expert makeup artist and was recently was nominated for an Emmy award for her work in the television show “So You Think You Can Dance.” 

She was paid $22,800 for the first two weeks of October alone according to the GOP records. 

Tiffani White, another makeup artist who worked for the TV show _American Idol_ was paid $8,672.55 for McCain's makeup work in September. 

In my opinion, this is the first time I've heard of a “hockey mom” or a “Joe Sixpack” spending $11,400 a week for makeup and $150,000 for clothing and accessories. Maybe the definition is different in Alaska.  
 
source: Makeup Artist Highest Paid in McCain Campaign, Earning $22,800 in 2 Weeks - Digital Journal: Your News Network


Nice job guys! Wow, this makeup artist can't even blend contour and blush color properly and they earn that much?? Insane.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well Hells Bells, Im going to advert my worst work and charge that then too, LMAO...


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well Hells Bells, Im going to advert my worst work and charge that then too, LMAO...


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 24, 2008)

Well as a sinful homo I find her tangerine tidemarks of all things least concerning to be honest...


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_It's pandering. I absolutely loathe it. "Sure, I support your right to be in a relationship. Just don't taint my pure heterosexual relationship by having the nerve to call yours the same thing I call mine."_

 
PC Homophobia is the new homophobia don't ya know...I've read some of her comments, she couldn't be any more pathetic.


----------



## jardinaires (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_omg her contouring...
I can't concentrate on debates when cheeks look like that!_

 
exactly why i posted this

might seem shallow but her words were making me so mad and giggly at the same time that i had to focus on something else, and then i couldn't focus on anything but those cheeks. i don't know why but the mouth moving, pulling that fake dimension all over the place on her cheeks, bothered me so bad. no matter how much i know it's only an attempt to accentuate and reshape her face for TV, it looked so odd.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 2, 2008)

If it's true that they invested so much in a makeup artist for her, I just one question: why? She's fairly attractive and honestly, does anyone else pay for a makeup artist? Is Cindy McCain or Michelle Obama with a makeup artist as well? I never thought of a politician's image and makeup. I realize they all have to wear makeup for TV, but I don't know much about the logistics.

I don't find her makeup bad on a whole, I'm just kind of surprised if it's true that they really invested that much in her. I understand that she will scrutinized on her looks unfairly, but I guess I'm kind of baffled why she needs such an expensive artist. I'm sure whomever does McCain's makeup could probably do Palin's makeup; it's not like you need high tech artistry to make a pretty woman pretty.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed it in some interviews too. But for the most part she looks quite good.


----------

